# Robitronic dyno help



## DavidF (Feb 15, 2008)

Howdy.

I recently acquired a Robitronic dyno, and it came with an HP thermal printer. I have used the dyno both with and without my laptop and all seems to be working fine, but when I use the dyno by itself I can't seem to get it to talk to the printer. 

The manual mentions something baout needing a cabloe to print, but the printer that came with the dyno is an infrared printer, I can't see where I'd even plug a cable in to it. 

Has anyone used the Robitronic dyno with an HP thermal printer? THe printer I have is the same model number as seleected in the dyno setup menus, but I'm obviously missing something simple here... I can't even see anything on the dyno that looks like an infrared "eye" to talk to the printer...

Thanks for any info.
David


----------



## Erich Reichert (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm I've never heard of a Robi using the infrared printer. I could be wrong but that was for the CE Turbodyno. I've used my Robi for years and have never heard of anyone doing the wireless thing. Best person to try and contact would be Jim Dieter. Trinity used to distribute the dyno and we all know Jim's played wiht a dyno here and there in his days LOL. You're other shot is to contact Robitronics directly. 

www.robitronic.eu

They don't make the dyno anymore but may be able to help out.


----------

